# cycling hills



## prêt-à-penser

Hallo,

Gibt es auf Deutsch ein Wort dass man benutzen kann um zu sagen dass man beim trainieren "Hügel steigt"...auf Französisch gibts 'l'escalade"

Danke


----------



## sokol

Könntest du bitte etwas mehr Kontext geben?

"l'escalade" bedeutet ja einfach nur "klettern", oder?
Und "cycling hills" heisst ja nichts anderes als mit dem Rad durch hügeliges Gelände zu fahren.
Beides will also nicht so recht zusammenpassen. 

(Falls dein Deutsch nicht ausreicht, kannst du auch gern auf Französisch oder Englisch antworten. )


----------



## Frank78

"klettern" als Verb für "mit dem Fahrrad Berge hochfahren" gibt es durchaus.

Oder auch als Nomen:
"Jan Ullrich war ein guter Kletterer"


----------



## sokol

Frank78 said:


> "Jan Ullrich war ein guter Kletterer"


Natürlich gibt's das - Danke  - scheint so, dass ich durch die Art der Fragestellung im Eingangsposting gar nicht realisiert habe, dass es (wohl) um "Kletterer" geht, beim Radfahren.


----------



## prêt-à-penser

das man eher klettern als steigen benutzt ist hilfreich....schoenen dank


----------



## dec-sev

Frank78 said:


> "Jan Ullrich war ein guter Kletterer"


Also, auf English würde es _Jan Ullrich was a good hill cyclist_? Was verwirrt mich es _hill_, da die Berge, die  während Tour de France geklettert sind, kaum _hills_ genannt werden können.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Radsport, aber Google liefert über 70.000 Ergebnisse für das Suchwort "Bergfahren", überwiegend Links zu Radsportseiten.

Teilweise wird auch von "Berg fahren" gesprochen, offensichtlich neue Rechtschreibung. 

Entsprechend meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass Jan Ulrich ein guter "Bergfahrer" war.


----------



## dec-sev

Vielleicht "Bergfahren" verwendet man im Zusammenhang mit mounting biking. Hier ist die Rede, falls ich es richtig verstehe, von den Straßenrennen (road racing). Kletter ist, so zu sagen, die Spezialität des Sportlers. Berge klettert er gut, aber was Sprint angeht, ist er nichts. Erik Zabel war ein guter Sprinter. "Kletter" ist Umgangssprache oder Fachtermin, die Radfahrer und Fans verwenden, ich glaube.


----------



## Robocop

dec-sev said:


> Vielleicht "Bergfahren" verwendet man im Zusammenhang mit mounting biking.


Nein! - Bei den Strassenrundfahrten des Radrennsports (Tour de France, Giro d'Italia, etc.) gibt es Flachetappen (mit geringen Höhendifferenzen) und Bergetappen, die über Pässe führen und somit grosse kumulierte Höhendifferenzen aufweisen. Bei den Flachetappen dominieren in der Regel die Sprinter, das heisst, kräftig gebaute, gross gewachsene Sportler. die dank ihrem Körpergewicht tüchtig Tempo machen können. In den Bergetappen hingegen ist ein hohes Körpergewicht "schädlich": Dort sind die leicht gebauten zähen Bergfahrer bzw. "Kletterer" im Vorteil. Der Schweizer Bergfahrer Beat Breu beispielsweise wurde "Bergfloh" genannt. Anders der athletisch gebaute Schweizer Urs Freuler, er hatte in den Bergen nichts zu melden, konnte aber in den Flachetappen in den Sprints seine Stärke ausspielen.


----------



## sokol

Wie schon Robocop erwähnt - sowohl "Bergfahrer" als auch "Kletterer" sind gute und richtige Begriffe für einen Radfahrer, der hinsichtlich Körbau und Leistungsvermögen am Berg Vorteile hat.

(Jan Ullrich war übrigens ein guter Zeitfahrer - Bergspezialist war er nie, gute Zeitfahrer können zwar auch am Berg zur Spitze anschliessen, sind aber vom Körperbau her keine "prädestinierten" Bergfahrer; doch das nur am Rande.)


----------



## Frank78

Es gibt, um bei dem Begriff "hill" zu bleiben, auch Spezialisten für hügelige Etappen/Eintagesrennen, z.B. Lüttich-Bastogne-Lüttich. Davide Rebellin fällt mir hier ein. Ich weiß nicht ob man für diese den Begriff "Rouleur" verwendent kann. Eigentlich ein Fahrer der gern ausreißt und Etappen im Alleingang entscheiden kann. Dies sind meist hügelige Etappen, da im Flachen das Feld immer relativ leicht aufschließen kann.


----------



## dec-sev

Frank78 said:


> Es gibt, um bei dem Begriff "hill" zu bleiben, auch Spezialisten für hügelige Etappen/Eintagesrennen, z.B. Lüttich-Bastogne-Lüttich. Davide Rebellin fällt mir hier ein. Ich weiß nicht ob man für diese den Begriff "Rouleur" verwendent kann. Eigentlich ein Fahrer der gern ausreißt und Etappen im Alleingang entscheiden kann. Dies sind meist hügelige Etappen, da im Flachen das Feld immer relativ leicht aufschließen kann.


Genau!!!
Warum denn auf English nicht _*mounting* cycler_, sondern_ *hill *cycling_?
_Armstrong, Cantador, Menshov sind gute Bergfahrer?_
Wie sagt ihr den Satz auf Deutsch? _They are good hill cyclists_? Ich glaube, das passt nicht. 
Als ich die erste Post des Thredes gelesen habe, das Erste, an was ich dachte, waren Eintagsrennen in Belgien 
Frank schreibt schneller als ich 


sokol said:


> Jan Ullrich war übrigens ein guter Zeitfahrer - Bergspezialist war er nie


----------



## sokol

Frank78 said:


> Es gibt, um bei dem Begriff "hill" zu bleiben, auch Spezialisten für hügelige Etappen/Eintagesrennen, z.B. Lüttich-Bastogne-Lüttich. Davide Rebellin fällt mir hier ein. Ich weiß nicht ob man für diese den Begriff "Rouleur" verwendent kann.


Kann man: unter Radfahrern ist das ein bekannter Fachbegriff.

Jene, die sich nicht für Radsport interessieren, werden jedoch mit "Rouleur" nicht viel anfangen können. - Ein "Rouleur" ist jedenfalls definitiv ein anderer Rennfahrertyp als ein "Bergfahrer/Kletterer"; und da wir alle uns anscheinend nicht sicher sind, ob "cycling hills" sich eher auf Hügel oder auf Berge bezieht, bräuchten wir mehr Kontext. 

Auf Englisch ist auch mir "climber" für einen Bergfahrer geläufig. Für den Begriff "Rouleur" wüsste ich jetzt keine englische Entsprechung - "cycling hills" ("hill cycler", was auch immer) kommt mir aber jedenfalls auch etwas komisch vor.


----------



## Robocop

Frank78 said:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man für diese den Begriff "Rouleur" verwenden kann.


Wir nennen diesen Typ Radrennfahrer einen "Roller". Solche Fahrer können ein konstant hohes Tempo durchhalten - wie beim Fahren auf der Rolle (= Übungsgerät).


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Warum es im Englischen "hill cycler" anstelle von "mountain cycler" heißt, könnte möglicherweise historische Gründe haben.

Vielleicht war man in den Anfängen des Radsports einfach davon ausgegangen, dass man mit dem Rad allenfalls Hügel bezwingen kann bzw. sollte und keine ausgewachsenen Berge - eine Ansicht, die in der Post-Doping-Ära wieder an Aktualität gewinnen könnte.


----------



## dec-sev

Wenn man einen Hügel mit dem Rad besteigt, kann man sagen, dass er den Hügel klettert? _Klettern_ im Zusammenhang mit _Hügel_ gefällt mir besonders nicht. 
Und noch eine kurze Frage. Mit Bergfahrer ist alles klar. Aber was ist das Deutsche für _mounting cyclist_? Ich meine nicht die Radfahrer, die sich auf Bergetappen spezialisieren, sondern eine andere Sportart, wo man die Räder mit dicken/breiten Reifen benutzt?
Über einen, der Eintagesrennen gut fahrt, sagen wir auf Russisch, dass der Mann ein guter Eintagesrenner ist. Für die, die sich für Radsport interessieren, ist es genug um zu verstehen, worum es geht.


----------



## Frank78

Für "Eintagesrenner" würden wir nur sagen "Er ist Spezialist für Eintagesrennen bzw. die Frühjahrsklassiker." Im Gegensatz zu "Spezialisten für Rundfahrten"

Was meinst du mit mounting cyclist? Ich nehm an "Mountainbiker"?!


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Genau. "Mountainbiker" würde ich auch sagen.

Im übrigen kann man einen Hügel nicht "klettern", man kann ihn aber "*er*klettern".

Man kann natürlich auch "auf einen Hügel klettern" - das klingt in meinen Ohren aber sehr merkwürdig in Verbindung mit dem Radsport.


----------



## dec-sev

mannibreuckmann said:


> Genau. "Mountainbiker" würde ich auch sagen.


Ist das Englisch oder Deutsch?  Naja, im Russischen sagen wir auch [mountainbaiker].


----------



## dec-sev

Frank78 said:


> Für "Eintagesrenner" würden wir nur sagen "Er ist Spezialist für Eintagesrennen bzw. die Frühjahrsklassiker." Im Gegensatz zu "Spezialisten für Rundfahrten"


_Spezialist für Eintagesrennen_ gefallt mir besser. _Frühjahrsklassiker_. Ich weiß nicht. Ich bin nicht sicher, dass man, zum Biespiel, Milan -- San-Remo zu Frühjahrennen zuzählen kann.


----------



## Robocop

mannibreuckmann said:


> Genau. "Mountainbiker" würde ich auch sagen.


Mountainbiker = was? 
Ein Strassenradrennfahrer, der mit dem Rennrad am Berg stark fährt (==> "Bergspezialist") ist ganz gewiss kein Mountainbiker. Auch die Radquerrennen, die nicht auf der Strasse ausgetragen werden (sondern querfeldein) und bei denen das Rennrad abwechselnd gefahren und getragen wird, haben mit Mountainbiking gar nichts zu tun. 
Mountainbiker fahren mit Spezialrädern (= Mountainbike: massiver Rahmen, 26-Zoll-Räder, grobstollige Reifen, vorne und hinten gefedert - letzteres ist ganz wichtig, denn ohne Federung liegt man in kürzester Zeit am Boden) über "Schotterpisten", grösstenteils abseits der Strasse.


----------



## Frank78

dec-sev said:


> Und noch eine kurze Frage. Mit Bergfahrer ist alles klar. Aber was ist das Deutsche für _mounting cyclist_? Ich meine nicht die Radfahrer, die sich auf Bergetappen spezialisieren, sondern eine andere Sportart, wo man die Räder mit dicken/breiten Reifen benutzt?



Das mit dem Mountainbiker war nur eine Zwischenfrage, Robocop.


----------



## sokol

dec-sev said:


> Wenn man einen Hügel mit dem Rad besteigt, kann man sagen, dass er den Hügel klettert? _Klettern_ im Zusammenhang mit _Hügel_ gefällt mir besonders nicht.


Nein, das geht überhaupt nicht. 
Man würde aber auch kaum sagen: "ein Radfahrer klettert einen Berg hinauf" - das würde zwar verstanden werden, klingt aber sehr komisch bzw. ziemlich dramatisierend. (Es ist jedoch möglich - und klingt überhaupt nicht affektiert, wie schon besprochen -, einen Bergspezialisten "Kletterer" zu nennen.)

Radreporter im Fernsehen sagen, dass der "Anstieg beginnt" und die Radfahrer "in den Anstieg" oder "in den Berg hineinfahren", oder dass sich die Spitze schon "im Anstieg befindet", während das Hauptfeld noch im Flachen radelt.
Obwohl ich selbst oft mit dem Rad fahre und Fahrradsport schaue, mag mir aber partout im Augenblick kein griffiges Verb einfallen, mit dem dieser Vorgang (einen Berg hinaufradeln) nur mit einem Verb beschrieben werden kann, ohne erklärendes Substantiv.


dec-sev said:


> Ist das Englisch oder Deutsch?  Naja, im Russischen sagen wir auch [mountainbaiker].


"Mountainbiker" ist natürlich Deutsch. 


dec-sev said:


> _Spezialist für Eintagesrennen_ gefallt mir besser. _Frühjahrsklassiker_. Ich weiß nicht. Ich bin nicht sicher, dass man, zum Biespiel, Milan -- San-Remo zu Frühjahrennen zuzählen kann.


Doch, Milan-San-Remo zählt durchaus zu den "Frühjahrsklassikern", das Rennfahrer-"Frühjahr" beginnt ja mit diesen (und das Rennen heisst auch "La Primavera"). Doch das ist nicht der Punkt: Eintagesrennen gibt es nicht nur im Frühjahr.

Aus diesem Grund stimme ich dir zu - "Spezialist für Eintagesrennen" wäre besser als "Spezialist für Frühjahrsklassiker": denn ein Spezialist für solche Rennen würde ja auch für das Weltmeisterschaftsrennen, üblicherweise im Herbst ausgetragen, Spezialist sein.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Statt "erklettern" wäre *einen Berg erklimmen* passend für einen Radfahrer.


----------



## Robocop

mannibreuckmann said:


> Statt "erklettern" wäre *einen Berg erklimmen* passend für einen Radfahrer.


Genau genommen fahren Radrennfahrer überhaupt nicht auf Berge. Einen Berg zu erklimmen bedeutet üblicherweise, dass man als Kletterer oder Wanderer den Gipfel des betreffenden Bergs erreicht. Mir sind allerdings keine Strassen bekannt, die auf Berggipfel führen. 
Radrennen in den Bergen führen die Radrennfahrer entweder über einen oder mehrere Pässe oder im Falle von Bergankünften zu hochgelegenen Orten (wie zum Beispiel Alpe d'Huez).


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ob ich einen Berg erklimme, indem ich einen hoch gelegenen Ort erreiche oder den Gipfel, spielt meines Erachtens keine Rolle.


----------



## Robocop

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ob ich einen Berg erklimme, indem ich einen hoch gelegenen Ort erreiche oder den Gipfel, spielt meines Erachtens keine Rolle.


Wenn ich den Südsattel des Mount Everest erklommen hätte, dann dürfte ich mich nach Deiner Meinung also bedenkenlos in die Gilde der Everest-Bezwinger einreihen?! Wie hoch müsste ich bei der Zugspitze hinauf, um als "Zugspitzenerklimmer" zu gelten? Wären zwei Drittel der Gipfelhöhe ausreichend, oder müsste es vielleicht etwas mehr sein?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Offensichtlich betrachtest du "einen Berg erklimmen" und "den Gipfel erreichen" als synonym. Das ist nicht der Fall. "Erklimmen" kann schlicht und einfach "hinaufsteigen" bedeuten. Das Erreichen des Gipfels ist nicht obligatorisch.


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Offensichtlich betrachtest du "einen Berg erklimmen" und "den Gipfel erreichen" als synonym. Das ist nicht der Fall. "Erklimmen" kann schlicht und einfach "hinaufsteigen" bedeuten. Das Erreichen des Gipfels ist nicht obligatorisch.


Doch, ich denke das ist es schon. Sonst würde die Vorsilbe "er" kaum sinnvoll sein.

http://www.duden-suche.de:
*er|klim|men* <st. V.; hat> (geh.): mühsam, mit Anstrengung ersteigen: einen Berg e.
*er|stei|gen* <st. V.; hat>: a) bis zum höchsten Punkt von etw., auf etw. steigen: ...


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Also schön.


----------



## dec-sev

Robocop said:


> Genau genommen fahren Radrennfahrer überhaupt nicht auf Berge. Einen Berg zu erklimmen bedeutet üblicherweise, dass man als Kletterer oder Wanderer den Gipfel des betreffenden Bergs erreicht. Mir sind allerdings keine Strassen bekannt, die auf Berggipfel führen.


Im diesem Fall, glaube ich, das ist nicht wichtig, ob man die Spitze erreicht oder nicht. Die Rede ist nicht von das Ziel, sondern von der Richtung (ab oder auf), in der die Renner fahren. 


Robocop said:


> Radrennen in den Bergen führen die Radrennfahrer entweder über einen oder mehrere Pässe oder im Falle von Bergankünften zu hochgelegenen Orten (wie zum Beispiel Alpe d'Huez).


Seit Jahren sehe ich im Fernsehen Radsport. Aber ich habe niemals gehört, dass der Reporter sagte: „Radrennfahrer fahren zu hochgelegenen Ort“ als die Renner, tatsachlich,   Alpe d'Huez herankamen.
LEOsagt, dass _uphill -- die Bergauffahrt._
Kann ich einfach sagen:_Ich fahre (mit dem Rad) den Berg auf_ oder _Ich fahre den Hügel auf_?


----------



## Hutschi

dec-sev said:


> Kann ich einfach sagen:_Ich fahre (mit dem Rad) den Berg auf_ oder _Ich fahre den Hügel auf_?



Fast:
_Ich fahre (mit dem Rad) den Berg *hin*auf_ oder _Ich fahre den Hügel *hin*auf._


"Auffahren" bedeutet, mit dem vorausfahrenden Fahrzeug zu kollidieren, und es lässt sich nicht in Deinem Satz verwenden.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

berndf said:


> Doch, ich denke das ist es schon. Sonst würde die Vorsilbe "er" kaum sinnvoll sein.
> 
> http://www.duden-suche.de:
> *er|klim|men* <st. V.; hat> (geh.): mühsam, mit Anstrengung ersteigen: einen Berg e.
> *er|stei|gen* <st. V.; hat>: a) bis zum höchsten Punkt von etw., auf etw. steigen: ...


Aber man könnte beispielsweise folgendes schon sagen, oder?:

_"Ich habe den Anstieg zum Col du Galibier erklommen."_

Zumindest habe auch ich mehrfach das Wort "erklimmen" bei der Fernsehübertragung der Tour de France schon gehört. Vielleicht in einem ähnlichen Kontext? Leider erinnere ich mich aber nicht mehr daran. Schliesslich war für mich das Renngeschehen damals wichtiger als der genaue Gebrauch der deutschen Sprache! 

Abba


----------



## Robocop

ABBA Stanza said:


> Aber man könnte beispielsweise folgendes schon sagen, oder?:
> _"Ich habe den Anstieg zum Col du Galibier erklommen."_


Da mit dem Anstieg die Strecke/die Strasse (zum Galibier-Pass) gemeint ist, kann man das so nicht sagen.
Ein Anstieg/eine Strecke/eine Strasse wird befahren, nicht erklommen.
Ich könnte aber sagen: 
Gestern habe ich mit dem Rad den Galibier-Pass bezwungen/erklommen. Gestern bin ich mit dem Rad zum Galibier-Pass hinaufgefahren. Gestern bin ich mit dem Rad die Galibier-Passstrasse hinaufgefahren. Der endlos lange Anstieg zum Col du Galibier hat mich ganz schön "geschlaucht".


----------



## Hutschi

sokol said:


> Und "cycling hills" heisst ja nichts anderes als mit dem Rad durch hügeliges Gelände zu fahren.



In this case it could be: _bergauf- und ab fahren_ or _bergauf und bergab _fahren.


----------



## Frank78

Robocop said:


> Da mit dem Anstieg die Strecke/die Strasse (zum Galibier-Pass) gemeint ist, kann man das so nicht sagen.
> Ein Anstieg/eine Strecke/eine Strasse wird befahren, nicht erklommen.
> Ich könnte aber sagen:
> Gestern habe ich mit dem Rad den Galibier-Pass bezwungen/erklommen. Gestern bin ich mit dem Rad zum Galibier-Pass hinaufgefahren. Gestern bin ich mit dem Rad die Galibier-Passstrasse hinaufgefahren. Der endlos lange Anstieg zum Col du Galibier hat mich ganz schön "geschlaucht".



Jedem ist in dem Kontext klar, dass die Tour kein Mountainbikerennen ist und das mit "den Galibier bezwingen/erklimmen" immer die Passstraße gemeint ist.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dies schon öfter bei den TV-Übertragungen gehört zu haben. Natürlich sind die wenigsten Sportreporter Germanisten


----------

